# Openchrome



## alie (Feb 20, 2009)

anyone know how to build/compile and install openchrome from trunk(svn co http://svn.openchrome.org/svn/trunk openchrome
) ?

Thanks,
Alie


----------



## alie (Feb 20, 2009)

ignore this. i've managed to compile openchrome


----------

